# Milwaukee M12 LED Stick Light 2351-20



## FrunkSlammer (Aug 31, 2013)

In another flashlight thread, someone mentioned it and said it works great. Lasts all day and is nice and bright.


----------



## drspec (Sep 29, 2012)

Haxwoper said:


> Does anyone have this M12 LED stick light?
> 
> It's about $80 without any batteries or charger, so it's not cheap.
> 
> ...


I was actually thinking about buying this or M18 LED work light.


----------



## Haxwoper (Dec 13, 2013)

It seems like a really nice light. But I am wondering if it's more of a flashlight with a directional spot or a floodlight that will light a larger area like a lantern.


----------



## crazyboy (Nov 8, 2008)

drspec said:


> I was actually thinking about buying this or M18 LED work light.


I'm about to bite the bullet on the m18 worklight.


----------



## daveEM (Nov 18, 2012)

crazyboy said:


> I'm about to bite the bullet on the m18 worklight.


Make sure it's the LED version. They make both, and look the same.


----------



## drspec (Sep 29, 2012)

this is the m18 light I was referring to 

http://www.amazon.com/Milwaukee-2361-20-M18-Flood-Light/dp/B00G3T1FO2/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1387119829&sr=8-2&keywords=m18+led

you can also get a magnet attachment for the m12 stick light 

might be worth checking into

http://www.amazon.com/Milwaukee-49-24-2351-Stick-Accessory-Magnet/dp/B00DW78U64/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1387119881&sr=8-3&keywords=m12+stick+light


----------



## crazyboy (Nov 8, 2008)

drspec said:


> this is the m18 light I was referring to
> 
> Video Link: http://www.amazon.com/Milwaukee-2361-20-M18-Flood-Light/dp/B00G3T1FO2/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1387119829&sr=8-2&keywords=m18+led
> 
> ...


That is the m18 light I'm talking about.


----------



## daveEM (Nov 18, 2012)

My bad. I was talking about this one.


----------



## Haxwoper (Dec 13, 2013)

I got no used for a flashlight like that. I carry a Surefire with me at all times for when I need a flashlight.

I want a lantern type light to keep on when working in dark places.


----------



## drspec (Sep 29, 2012)

Haxwoper said:


> I got no used for a flashlight like that. I carry a Surefire with me at all times for when I need a flashlight.
> 
> I want a lantern type light to keep on when working in dark places.


you can always go with something like this HAX

http://www.amazon.com/Tooluxe-40279L-130-LED-Rechargeable-Cordless/dp/B000TBQBPS/ref=sr_1_9?ie=UTF8&qid=1387121863&sr=8-9&keywords=cordless+LED+work+light

cordless and LED


----------



## Haxwoper (Dec 13, 2013)

drspec said:


> you can always go with something like this HAX
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Tooluxe-40279...21863&sr=8-9&keywords=cordless+LED+work+light
> 
> cordless and LED


I'd rather use a light that uses tool batteries so I could interchange them.

I currently use the Dewalt 18V lantern often. But it's a bit heavy and large, so that's why I was wondering how the M12 Sticklight compares.


----------



## crazyboy (Nov 8, 2008)

daveEM said:


> My bad. I was talking about this one.


I thought so, I already have one of them. It was an incandescent one but swapped it out with an led lamp. Bright!


----------



## Haxwoper (Dec 13, 2013)

Damnit, no one has this light? I guess I'll just have to buy it, but I ain't telling anyone if it's good or bad


----------



## Awg-Dawg (Jan 23, 2007)

Haxwoper said:


> I'll just have to buy it, but I ain't telling anyone if it's good or bad


 
You know you will tell.:laughing:


----------



## Haxwoper (Dec 13, 2013)

Awg-Dawg said:


> You know you will tell.:laughing:


I will, I'll write paragraphs, I can't help it


----------



## Wpgshocker (Jan 25, 2013)

Haxwoper said:


> Damnit, no one has this light? I guess I'll just have to buy it, but I ain't telling anyone if it's good or bad


I made the decision to buy one and I really don't regret it. My intention was using it in really dark areas to light up panels but it actually serves as a flashlight as well as a floodlight. I also have the M 12 LED torch and I find myself using the stick lite a lot more. 
On a sidenote I also ordered the magnet for it!


----------



## Haxwoper (Dec 13, 2013)

Wpgshocker said:


> I made the decision to buy one and I really don't regret it. My intention was using it in really dark areas to light up panels but it actually serves as a flashlight as well as a floodlight. I also have the M 12 LED torch and I find myself using the stick lite a lot more.
> On a sidenote I also ordered the magnet for it!


So it does work like a floodlight or lantern? It is enough light to change a panel out in the dark?

THanks for the info.


----------



## Wpgshocker (Jan 25, 2013)

Haxwoper said:


> So it does work like a floodlight or lantern? It is enough light to change a panel out in the dark? THanks for the info.


 Here are some pics. The first is the sticklite, the second is the torch. You can see that the stick has a great, bright and even light. Also, the stick has the fuel gauge and the torch does not.


----------



## TGGT (Oct 28, 2012)

Wpgshocker said:


> Here are some pics. The first is the sticklite, the second is the torch. You can see that the stick has a great, bright and even light. Also, the stick has the fuel gauge and the torch does not.


I was trying to use the M18 led light the other night working on my car.

The beam is too direct, either it's lit up or it's pitch black.

I'd like either that little sticklight and/or the M18 LED flood light.


----------



## Haxwoper (Dec 13, 2013)

Wpgshocker said:


> Here are some pics. The first is the sticklite, the second is the torch. You can see that the stick has a great, bright and even light. Also, the stick has the fuel gauge and the torch does not.


Thanks a lot, that's perfect.


----------



## Wpgshocker (Jan 25, 2013)

Haxwoper said:



> Thanks a lot, that's perfect.


No prob. Wanna buy a nearly new M12 spot? LOL!


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

I just picked up one of these at a sunoco for like 9 bucks and its become my go to light...
I was looking into seeing if I can get some of these as swag with my name on it... 
It sticks to metal and can sit in your pocket... really bright for its size. It doesnt just focus the light as a beam which is what makes it really versital...and if you loose it your not out 50-75 bucks..


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

Ooops


----------



## drspec (Sep 29, 2012)

Wpgshocker said:


> Here are some pics. The first is the sticklite, the second is the torch. You can see that the stick has a great, bright and even light. Also, the stick has the fuel gauge and the torch does not.


I think something just got added to my Christmas list :thumbup:


----------



## Haxwoper (Dec 13, 2013)

drspec said:


> I think something just got added to my Christmas list :thumbup:


M12 is turning us all into little kids again :laughing::thumbup:


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

I find head lanterns more and more usefull...always have light where you need it. I rarely break out my 18v halogen unless im looking far away..


----------



## Haxwoper (Dec 13, 2013)

This has been my go-to light for many years. Like Big John once said, it's like carrying around a cordless 60 watt bulb.










But if I could get the same usable light out of the smaller and lighter M12 model, I'd be even happier.


----------



## drspec (Sep 29, 2012)

captkirk said:


> I find head lanterns more and more usefull...always have light where you need it. I rarely break out my 18v halogen unless im looking far away..


I use a head lamp almost every day 

they're great for when youre crawling through an attic or a quick trip in the crawl space, but if youre going to be doing long term work in a dark room, then a flood light would be more practical


----------



## markore (Dec 7, 2011)

captkirk said:


> pocket stick light
> View attachment 32337


Totally loved these when I first saw them a year ago and would clip them on a pocket or lapel and run around... but they broke everytime they hit the ground... which was too often... so I gave up on them and went back to a super-bright $50 miners headlight...


----------

